# RB20DET engine.



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

I went to a friends place last night to get a used starter to replace my pooched one, he had an extra because he is doing a swap.
While I was there he gave me the honour to hear a Skyline motor in action for the first time!
RB20DET!!! :cheers: .
He has been in the process of swapping the RB into his car for a month or two now, but he is taking his time because he works 6 days a week 12 hour shifts. 2.0 Litres of Turbo Charged direct power sounds amazing i must say, he is just using the stock fuel pump while his Walboro 255 lph pump is on order. I must say that the RB20 fits in the engine bay of the 240 quite nicely, the only thing neccessary to change is an electric fan swap, FMIC piping, New Exhaust, and a fuel pump if you want the engine to reach it's full potential.
Another interesting thing i found out, RB20DET = no plug wires :thumbup: .
There are individual coil packs for each of the Spark plugs, kinda like the Corvette LS1 setup, i like it alot!
Working on saving up for this swap starting the next pay cheque! :thumbup: .


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

a couple of my buddies have the rb20 in thier car. its nice. they run about the same hp as a sr. they have a little more tq though but weigh more. stock for stock in a 240. they are pretty equal. but the rb sounds wicked no doubt. now a days rb swaps are cheaper than the sr i dunno why.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

MakiGTP said:


> a couple of my buddies have the rb20 in thier car. its nice. they run about the same hp as a sr. they have a little more tq though but weigh more. stock for stock in a 240. they are pretty equal. but the rb sounds wicked no doubt. now a days rb swaps are cheaper than the sr i dunno why.


RB20DET is what I consider the best of the 240SX swaps. RB20 sounds absolutely amazing, and it is a more powerful motor than the SR20. RB20 can definitely pull it's own weight, and they are cheap as hell. The reason for the affordability of this motor is the demand... Everyone wants SR20's, not RB's, even though I think the RB is a better motor.


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

i like both motors but the sr has better support. its easier to find oem parts incase something breaks (which doesnt happen often) some can be cross-referenced to us cars. and there is more aftermarket support for sr. if you are goin for a build-up i say sr. but if u just want a turbo motor that sounds good (they both do) with minimal mods ex...(fmic, exhaust, boostcontroller, and other boltons and electronics) rb is the way to go because they are cheaper. ive helped a couple rb swaps and the usually go for 2500 installed. not bad. sr swap is a little more not much though


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

DaCheat said:


> Another interesting thing i found out, RB20DET = no plug wires :thumbup: .
> There are individual coil packs for each of the Spark plugs, kinda like the Corvette LS1 setup, i like it alot!
> Working on saving up for this swap starting the next pay cheque! :thumbup: .


Just be sure to check all of the grounds on the coil packs a few times before using it for daily driven duty. I was blowing coil packs for a few months not knowing what was going on and all it was, was a simple ground. These motors can be a bit tempermental if things are not spot on. However the rewards are endless...


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

the sr is also coilpack


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

MakiGTP said:


> i like both motors but the sr has better support. its easier to find oem parts incase something breaks (which doesnt happen often) some can be cross-referenced to us cars. and there is more aftermarket support for sr. if you are goin for a build-up i say sr. but if u just want a turbo motor that sounds good (they both do) with minimal mods ex...(fmic, exhaust, boostcontroller, and other boltons and electronics) rb is the way to go because they are cheaper. ive helped a couple rb swaps and the usually go for 2500 installed. not bad. sr swap is a little more not much though


More support for SR? Maybe here, but I have a host family in Japan, and I go there whenever I want. RB20DET is definitely, definitely the engine to have in Japan. I've encountered a much broader aftermarket spectrum of parts availible for the RB20 than the SR. America is just one limited market in a vast world of Nissans, you know.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Man Made God*

My best friend has an R32 GTS-T in Chiba. That car is an absolute Man Made God. He has pics of it in the yearbook.


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

Good point but not many of us have the connections like you do. i love all nissans but i think for the us the sr has more support. but rb are bad


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

MakiGTP said:


> Good point but not many of us have the connections like you do. i love all nissans but i think for the us the sr has more support. but rb are bad


I think we can just agree that both engines completely kick ass!


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

I think I can agree with that! :cheers: .
Most if not all Nissan motors kick ass...even the rocksolid work horse KA24DE, I abuse my engine like a foster child and it has 220,000 KM on it, puff's a little bit of smoke nothing seriour :thumbup: .
But I do agree that the SR20's seem to have a bit more aftermarket support In north america, but what is the fun in that?
I'm doing an engine swap cause i want to be uinique and go fast, plue it's a bit of a challenge finding stuff for it...


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> I think I can agree with that! :cheers: .
> Most if not all Nissan motors kick ass...even the rocksolid work horse KA24DE, I abuse my engine like a foster child and it has 220,000 KM on it, puff's a little bit of smoke nothing seriour :thumbup: .
> But I do agree that the SR20's seem to have a bit more aftermarket support In north america, but what is the fun in that?
> I'm doing an engine swap cause i want to be uinique and go fast, plue it's a bit of a challenge finding stuff for it...


I don't understand why everyone wants to be "unique." If you want to be unique, throw in an RB28ETi, damn it! I want to see some cool swaps. I went with CA because it's cheap as crap, and the whole coilpacks thing is _really_ cool. :cheers:


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> I don't understand why everyone wants to be "unique." If you want to be unique, throw in an RB28ETi, damn it! I want to see some cool swaps. I went with CA because it's cheap as crap, and the whole coilpacks thing is _really_ cool. :cheers:


sr20's have coilpacks too.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

JDM240Turbo said:


> sr20's have coilpacks too.


Yeah, but SR20 is too expensive. Did I mention I got the CA18DET for $600?


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

*RB20DET? but what about the RB26DETT?*

Heya guys im kinda new to this engine swapping buisness, but luckily i have friends who are fairly familiar with the procedures, but none have had the joy of owning a nissan. any way back to the point i was looking at doing an engine swap to the RB20DET... But what about the RB26DETT? i heard its the better of the skyline engines, but would it fit in a 240sx.... reason being I currently have access to one from a buddies car in japan that he just wrote off getting rear ended hard and is buying a 93 RX-7.. dont ask me why but hes leaving the skyline family *crys*... so i just wanna know is that engine compatible?


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

yes the rb26 does fit in a 240 (with modification) a freind of mine has one. it is sick. to make it easier, make it rhd. thats the easiest way of doin it. cuz the second turbo gets in the way. and you need special mounts. it is a bit pricey but damn is it fast. if you do it you'll have to remove your stomach from the back seat after each ride. and it would help to install "oh shit" handles. but yes it is awsome and it does work (eye witness). good luck with that


----------



## MakiGTP (Oct 24, 2003)

by the way...i retract my preious statement. rb is better for drag. it is faster than sr in a straight line but you will kill your balance so its not good for handling, it makes it really nose heavy. if you want killer power outta the box rb is the way to go. balance and handling ...sr.....sry guys about that


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

MakiGTP said:


> by the way...i retract my preious statement. rb is better for drag. it is faster than sr in a straight line but you will kill your balance so its not good for handling, it makes it really nose heavy. if you want killer power outta the box rb is the way to go. balance and handling ...sr.....sry guys about that


I've heard that the 240 is not _that_ unbalanced with a six in front... I know it's all speculation, but the car isn't encountering that drastic of a change going from KA24DE to RB26DETT. The change isn't as drastic as, say, throwing a 5.0 liter V8 in a 4-cylinder Mustang. Also, the 240 has better weight distribution from the factory to support a heavier engine in front than some other chassis', like an N or B chassis. Relocation of the battery, as well as removing some subsystem parts such as P/S and A/C, will help even the load as well. 
As far as for drift, well, I wouldn't put anything but a CA or SR near a drift car. But I think the fact of the matter is, having a well balanced road car, like what Opium is building, is a much better way to go than a highly limited drift car. Don't get me wrong, I think drifting is cool, I just think a better car to drive is something like my friend's E36 M3.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

sweet, thanx guys... ill get him to send me that engine then and let you jnow how the battle goes. anyother little things that would go good on a car i wanna make as much show as go? or woulld that be better for the cosmetics lines?


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

also im driving one of those 93 conbertable 240sx's.. so if i dropped in the rb26, would i regret it due to less sturcural support or would i just have to do a good amount of reinforcemnt to make up for it. PS I already added holy shit handles


----------

